# 281 Trade?



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

I have a nearly new 281 frame size 55 (blue and black version). I would be interested in trading it for the same frame in a size 56 (must be excellent condition). Let me know if you might be interested.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Curious?*

Wondering why you need to switch sizes when the 55cm and 56cm have the same top tube length? The additional centimeter in seat tube length is negligable and the additional centimeter in head tube length can be accounted for with spacers or stem rise. Check out:

http://www.adventuresports.com/demo/look/f-kg271-281_geometry.htm


----------



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

The fork tube was cut down so that I don't have space for spacers. This means I have to increase the bar height by using a stem that rises vertically. This is what I have done, using a +5 degree rise stem. It works fine but looks funny to me. I thought I would see if someone happened to be in exactly the opposite position and needed the shorter frame height.


----------

